# Big Smacks



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

Good news for us Spanish mackerel fishermen. There are some big boys being caught right beyond the surf zone around Atlantic Beach


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

lol, and i'll laugh out loud at the next time someone who doesn't have anything clever to say has a truck model for a screen name! Rock on brother! and happy SMACK fishing!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

topwaterMOJO said:


> lol, and i'll laugh out loud at the next time someone who doesn't have anything clever to say has a truck model for a screen name! Rock on brother! and happy SMACK fishing!


Is that a fishing report because you were actually there???.....Yeah and your all the way in CLT while the Bite is going on!!! Where I come from We call em Spanish Mackerel... I think if you pedal your Toyota Prius hard enough you can make it before they leave. :fishing:

The only smacks I ever heard of are Sugar Smacks. Your mom probably fed you those as a child and then really had to Smack you up side your head because of the sugar rush. 

And actually dude... His truck was pretty BAD...I'm just glad I didn't have to pay the fuel bill.... 

I'll be chunking gold stingsilvers in amongst them tomorrow in the surf..waiting on the Drum Bite

Rock On!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

topwaterMOJO said:


> lol, and i'll laugh out loud at the next time someone who doesn't have anything clever to say has a truck model for a screen name! Rock on brother! and happy SMACK fishing!


Actually those with nothing clever to say usually resort to references about someone's screen name, avatar, or weener size. Since youve never met me, never saw my truck or my weener, I'll let it go.


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

So how did we get here??? Wow. Sorry everybody, Spanish Mackerel. And no worries, real men, I don't drive a Prius. I drive a Jeep. I guess I was a little too "city-fied" in my post. All that aside, no problem brother, I was just going back at ya in good fun. I have buddies at chasintails and oceana giving me reports almost around the clock. I have a long ass drive so I make sure. just like with the choppers (or Hatteras) blues. Yeah, I lived down there for 10 years - I know the lingo. Maybe I'll see you out there this weekend. I'll be the one chuncking the funky looking lures and getting "smack"ed around by the waves.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

topwaterMOJO said:


> So how did we get here??? Wow. Sorry everybody, Spanish Mackerel. And no worries, real men, I don't drive a Prius. I drive a Jeep. I guess I was a little too "city-fied" in my post. All that aside, no problem brother, I was just going back at ya in good fun. I have buddies at chasintails and oceana giving me reports almost around the clock. I have a long ass drive so I make sure. just like with the choppers (or Hatteras) blues. Yeah, I lived down there for 10 years - I know the lingo. Maybe I'll see you out there this weekend. I'll be the one chuncking the funky looking lures and getting "smack"ed around by the waves.


It's all in fun dude!!! You gotta have some thick skin for this forum... The Old "Fish MoJo" was a lot worse.. I have a buddy who fishes Oceana quite a bit... he was on the treadmill next to me this morning he is heading down himself also.. I just taught him how to tie an FG knot.. He really digs it because he uses braid on his plugging rod.. Not sure what kind of funky looking lures you're taking about ...I have seen em all...I hear "smacks" from time to time from the guys who fish the Southern Beaches...
The guys at Bogue inlet pier call em Hatteras Blues.... Not sure Why... I think the last one I caught came from New Jersey...

If you drive a Wrangler..... well....The last year a JEEP was made was 1986 as far as I'm concerned... After that they became Chrysler products...... That's a "Pretend" Jeep!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Me and Tuna were in one of the biggest Spanish bites Ive ever seen in my life last June. Spanish were 4-5 pounds and nailed gotcha plugs EVERY cast almost as soon as it hit the water. 50 guys shoulder to shoulder just bailing them for three hours non stop. Was pretty epic.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I drive a Prius and like to catch Spanish....


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey, Mumbo, do they taste a little different since you drive a Prius??? hahaha.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Nah, taste the same. Though I feel better about myself knowing I'm saving the planet... Haha.


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

hahaha, right on brother. what's the deal with the weather down there? I've seen rain on Saturday but no rain Friday? If the rain, hold until Saturday, the water should be clean Saturday, no?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadFiesta said:


> Actually those with nothing clever to say usually resort to references about someone's screen name, avatar, or weener size. Since youve never met me, never saw my truck or my weener, I'll let it go.


fixed


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> fixed


LOL Dick. You are never drinking beer at my house again.:beer:


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

kurazy kracka said:


> fixed


Well I wasn't going to say anything!!! But since KK brought it up

Ya know since he got married SHE drives the 4x4 now..... Kinda makes ya wonder huh KK


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

You should be thick skin and take the insults, but if you lash back it becomes all in fun.
Kinda like a cheap spring loaded toy, so easy to wind'em up. Don't forget it's all in fun.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


>


 How about "Bullreds"??????????


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> How about "Bullreds"??????????


OMG... yeah I don't like that one either.. 
Who the hell came up with that one anyway?

Or when folks enunciate Sal-Mon or Sal-man

Attention people who do not have a firm grasp on the English language! The "L"is silent in Salmon..


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

HA! No offense, but I've heard a word or a thousand incorrectly pronounced in eastern North Carolina and it stretches well beyond what we choose to name certain fish. So stop "smackin" me around about it fellas! it's all good.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

So which is correct, Da or The ?


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

Da Smacks are byting reel gud lol


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bosco said:


> So which is correct, Da or The ?


Not Sure *Bozo*








You tell me

We were talking fish,not "Handles", but if you really want to go there WE CAN!


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Attention people who do not have a firm grasp on the English language! The "L"is silent in Salmon..


"GHOTI" is another word people mispronounce frequently.

-KBueno


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Giving Sugar Smacks a rest  as requested... he's gotta tie on anouther gold Gotcha plug

Speckled Trout or Spotted Sea Trout?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

DaBig2na said:


> Giving Sugar Smacks a rest  as requested... he's gotta tie on anouther gold Gotcha plug
> 
> Speckled Trout or Spotted Sea Trout?


"Spout"
Dang now all the bro's are gonna be reporting Spout bites. My bad


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Like I said, Easy to wind'em up, but all in fun.


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

you guys are killin me. so how's the fishin fellers


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

topwaterMOJO said:


> you guys are killin me. so how's the fishin fellers


Da fishin be good , I hear, Bullreds, Smacks, Spout all over


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

K-macks or Kmax


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jollymon said:


> Da fishin be good , I hear, Bullreds, Smacks, Spout all over


Noooooo,not the deadly "bullred"???


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> 1BadF350 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 here ya go


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

--------------


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

9 rock said:


> --------------





DaBig2na said:


> Giving Sugar Smacks a rest  as requested... he's gotta tie on anouther gold Gotcha plug
> 
> Speckled Trout or Spotted Sea Trout?


Neither , Specks 
9


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

"Spouts"

I can totally see that catch on and fully expect to hear some one talking about " we been tearing up the spouts at the little bridge"


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

hope yall did better than I did. went to SC since it's a little closer. sharks ate just about all Spanish before we could get them in. Bonita and False albacore running all day Saturday, but they wouldn't hit anything. bait fish everywhere. oh well.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

topwaterMOJO said:


> hope yall did better than I did. went to SC since it's a little closer. sharks ate just about all Spanish before we could get them in. Bonita and False albacore running all day Saturday, but they wouldn't hit anything. bait fish everywhere. oh well.


Sugar Smack.. I've never been able to get a Fat Albert to bite a gotcha plug for some reason they like stingsilvers better. I love the ones made by Shore Lures in the Glass Minnow color. A whole lotta fun on a plugging rod!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Sugar Smack.. I've never been able to get a Fat Albert to bite a gotcha plug for some reason they like stingsilvers better. I love the ones made by Shore Lures in the Glass Minnow color. A whole lotta fun on a plugging rod!


 Depends on what they are feeding on... Sometimes stingsilver,sometimes gotcha.. Caught them on both,one as good as the other.. NOW,if he had a fly as well,he could be in fat city...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Depends on what they are feeding on... Sometimes stingsilver,sometimes gotcha.. Caught them on both,one as good as the other.. NOW,if he had a fly as well,he could be in fat city...


Well I wasn't going to say anything about the fly on the stingsilver and man does it work.....................................
That was a secret...(< evil grin >)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Well I wasn't going to say anything about the fly on the stingsilver and man does it work.....................................
> That was a secret...(< evil grin >)



Was talking about a real fly on a flyrod my friend..  Although it's not really that big a secret, variations of that idea have been used for stripers and other species for years..


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm lovin my new name Sugar Smack lol. you've been talking to my old lady I see! the way they were feeding, you'd thought they would hit anything! they were following the silver super spook, chopping behind it but wouldn't grab it. hell, at fort macon during the trout season, there were hitting just about anything in front of them. but it was fun just seeing the action and throwing at them. good times.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Was talking about a real fly on a flyrod my friend..  Although it's not really that big a secret, variations of that idea have been used for stripers and other species for years..


Thats my favorite way to catch them Kenny.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Gosh, been catching some spout lately in the Pamlico, but can't wait to catch some

bloads, summounders (or maybe a spounder), sullet, and, if I can hop a charter, a bluna.


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

hawk, you've gotten too good at this. slow down so we can follow you brother


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

my dad was carreer navy, have heard drum called anything from Bullreads in tx, to spottail bass in the santee cooper, just depends on the local lingo
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> my dad was carreer navy, have heard drum called anything from Bullreads in tx, to spottail bass in the santee cooper, just depends on the local lingo
> js



Yep I'm on that.... BUT,this is NC not Fla SC Tex, or even Lous... I do not listen to that language it rust my pipes.. It's like calling a cobia a ling or a coalfish.. Or a seamullet a whiting or a roundhead... It's just a Carolina thing,can't help myself..........


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

ah, what the hell...I never kicked a chick out of bed because she preferred "nice breasts" over "big wrack"... if the fish are biting, call them whatever yorreu want. we have more things to worry about, like that idiot currently occupying the White House! Technically, he's the president, but I have a few choice alternative names for him!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> ... Or a seamullet a whiting or a roundhead...


Or a kingfish......


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Drumdum said:


> Noooooo,not the deadly "bullred"???


are they swimming with tamprons?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

topwaterMOJO said:


> ah, what the hell...I never kicked a chick out of bed because she preferred "nice breasts" over "big wrack"... if the fish are biting, call them whatever yorreu want. we have more things to worry about, like that idiot currently occupying the White House! Technically, he's the president, but I have a few choice alternative names for him!


and the last one was better?
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> and the last one was better?
> js


 Can't get political or I will move the thread... Want to say something bad,but won't,because I think it to be a decent thread...


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

my bad fellas, no politics or religion, although fishing is a religion! cnn was on during my last post!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

topwaterMOJO said:


> my bad fellas, no politics or religion, although fishing is a religion! cnn was on during my last post!


Just have to move it to the lounge , then they'll lay it on


----------

